# 12.1 Release not stable on Sparc64 Sun Ultra 60



## munocat (Mar 29, 2020)

I have a Sun ultra 60 with dual 360 MHz processors and 1.792 ram.
I am having problems with kernel panics Report and watchdog dropping the system to the open boot.
this is version 12.1 RELEASE.
any ideas ?

Thank you in advance.


----------

